# Breaking News!!



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You'll never believe what just happened!! This is very hard to watch!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Call me crazy, but I've always liked that piece.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

damn... she got me.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Well there goes breakfast....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Trump at the Roxbury.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

I could have swore I seen Obummer flip over a table at 1:39........


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Mish strikes Again!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sigh. I let Lucy hold the football yet again.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This is the full trump at the Roxbury. Couldn't find it earlier.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ah, the '80's! Gone but not forgotten, much like my ulcer, and broken ankle. Some things need not be re-visited.:excitement:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Remember the story of the little girl who cried "WOLF!" Now I will think twice about reading your threads, and it's all your fault.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Remember the story of the little girl who cried "WOLF!" Now I will think twice about reading your threads, and it's all your fault.


I think the little girl that cried wolf got a spanking for her prank. Pretty sure Mish is hoping for the same outcome.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

C'mon... even my grand kids love this... Mish, I think he can see you through his vidCam. LOL


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Here's some news. Someone tampered with a local power substation and cut power over a few square mile area two nights in a row. It's not in the news, the power company sent a letter about the tampering. Another great Media win.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Lmao...got me too. Love the dancing in trench coat


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

HAHA
I love you guys!! I get ya every 6 months. 
<HUGS>


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm going to need a bikini pic in order to forgive you.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You asked!! Life is in the details my friend!!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hook line and sinker mean girl!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm the Temptress!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Try this one you damn commies.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Mish said:


> You asked!! Life is in the details my friend!!
> View attachment 12562


I guess the camera does add 50 pounds and a pair of balls, just like they say....


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Gah! Rickrolled again!!! :-?


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

You suck!!!!!!


----------

